# Missions Work - the Presbyterian Way



## Sebastian Heck (Mar 3, 2009)

As I am struggling to think through practical ramifications of doing foreign missions/indigenous missions work in truly Presbyterian fashion, I wonder if anyone here has any experience with presbyteries setting up "commissions" of different presbyteries that together make up the overseeing session for a mission work/church plant?
In our particular case, we are thinking of involving presbyteries from several P&R denominations in Europe (possibly the U.S.) in order to constitute an interim overseeing session, until the mission work is constituted a church.

Any ideas? Experience?


----------



## BJClark (Mar 3, 2009)

I believe my former pastor has information on this..I'll message you the contact info..


----------



## Sebastian Heck (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks, BJ.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Mar 3, 2009)

I have dear Presbyterian brethren who are attempting to do something like this in Europe. One example is this brother who is working on the Presbytery (Calvary Presbytery in SC) level in the PCA to do a mission to Italy. 

Also, the first Reformed Presbyterian church in Albania was recently established (their website, however, appears to be down). The pastor, Berti Kona, is also associated and supported through the same Presbytery as the other fellow (but a different church).

-----Added 3/3/2009 at 04:20:42 EST-----

And, since you're in Germany, you could also connect with these folks at the German Reformation Project if you aren't already.


----------



## Sebastian Heck (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, I know Berti Kona and the work in Albania. I do not know who is doing the work in Italy (I could not find a name on the website, which is strange).

But in both cases, it is a PCA presbytery overseing the work. That makes things easy in terms of ecclesiastical structure. Easier than having several denominations, e.g. European, involved. However, it also makes TRUE oversight difficult. Who in the respective PCA presbytery actually knows what's going on, e.g. in Italy or Albania?

I would prefer working with church bodies that are closer to the action!

-----Added 3/3/2009 at 04:24:00 EST-----



CovenantalBaptist said:


> And, since you're in Germany, you could also connect with these folks at the German Reformation Project if you aren't already.



These brothers are trying to work in Austria, not Germany. Also, they are still state-side. So, ecclesiastically speaking, they are not truly an entity yet that will be of help. (The Presbyterian Church of Austria might be, but has some theological issues.)


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Sebastian,

Re: Mission to Italy - The Italian mission's director is Michael Cuneo which you can see on this page of their website.

Re: German Reformation Project: You may know more, but, as far as it was presented to me, both Austria and Germany are in focus but Germany may be a longer term project. FYI, one of the missionaries originally associated with the project left the States early last year and is currently ministering in Austria. I haven't talked to him since he left last year, but, it might encourage you to get in contact with him.

May the Lord bless your efforts to bring biblical reformation to Europe on a grand scale.

Every blessing in Christ.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 4, 2009)

Off topic: Have you ever been to the U.S.?


----------



## Zenas (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry, I meant Sebastian!


----------

